# "Corns" on pad just behind claw



## jmichaelp (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi, my 12 yo male has these corns on his rear paws that the vet said could just be scraped off with a fingernail when they appear. He obviously must have some discomfort because he likes having me pick them off. Is there any way to prevent them? What about some sort of lotion & is so what kind? Thanks.


----------



## red_kittycat (Dec 30, 2003)

I haven't heard of any way to prevent calluses. My vet told me I could trim them very carefully with a pair of nail clippers. He said if they become bothersome, though, the cat normally will chew them off himself.

You can use lotion on your cat's paw pads, but nothing too greasy or fragrant. I don't think it will help prevent the growths, but it might help soften them.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

if you ever decide to use lotion make sure it is nothing that can upset your kitty's stomach . Inquire your vet first on what is the best thing to do.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, I didn't even know cats can get corns but I guess they can huh? My cats paws are still in good shape and I hope they stay that way! I hope that your cats paws get better though, I'm sure they're not that comfortable for them at all :lol:


----------

